# Non-slip router mat - Sometimes little things make a difference



## jhendr

I don't know if I could be comfortable routing a small piece without clamping it.


----------



## moshel

ditto. I use the jig I described to hold small pieces and long niki clamps to hold more substantial material. I do put non-slip mat (the kind to buy for 2$ to line your drawers) under the piece if its clamped to the table.


----------



## Llarian

Yeah, I should've added that (and have now). This really isn't for small pieces, its for larger flat pieces with a face that can contact the surface.


----------



## Timber4fun

Dylan - I may have to look into one of these. The idea that you can use it for sanding pieces, as well as routing pieces is a big selling point in my book. I use an old rug, which is OK for sanding, but the pieces tend to slid around too much. I could see myself using this mat for routing mid-to-large panels and such, as it will minimize movement and protect the wood from scratches, marks, and dings. Nice review. I am glad you posted it.


----------



## jcees

Save your $$$ by accompanying the missus to the fabric store and purchase several yards of this stuff for about $2 per yard and you'll have a lifetime supply. Better than paying $$$ for something called a* "router mat." * It's called anti-slip padding for throw rugs. You can cut it up for special situations and the like. I use it for larger stuff as I won't hazard a workpiece by making it a projectile, OUCH!!!

always,
J.C.


----------



## jcees

Save your $$$ by accompanying the missus to the fabric store and purchase several yards of this stuff for about $2 per yard and you'll have a lifetime supply. Better than paying $$$ for something called a* "router mat." * It's called anti-slip padding for throw rugs. You can cut it up for special situations and the like. I use it for larger stuff as I won't hazard a workpiece by making it a projectile, OUCH!!!

always,
J.C.


----------



## bbqking

All of these things are the same, the only one missing was the stuff you put in your toolbox drawers, which is the same thing. These work great and do exactly what you want them to do, until they get completely coated with sawdust. Then they slide around like ball bearings. The answer? Throw them away or line your drawers with them and buy new ones. They're cheap. bbqKing


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Ya, the non slip carpet pad, the draw liners, the tool box liner..it's all the same stuff and does the same thing that the router pads do for allot cheaper. Another little shop trick I like to pass on is buy a couple shag bathroom rugs. They are cheap, nice and soft, and they have a non slip rubber back so they wont slide on tile. I put these on my workbench when I'm doing polish/final sanding on projects. Allows you to lay a piece on a finished sanded side and not mark or scratch it up, so you can sand in more comfortable positions without worry!


----------



## itsme_timd

I could see this being a great addition to my arsenal. I've recently fought with some pieces as I buffed them out as they slipped and twisted all over my bench. Clamps get in they way of being able to polish the whole surface - this would be great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skeeve

I don't know if it makes a difference but I use kitchen liners (liners normally for kitchen cabinets) for non-slip items. Seems to work great for a router map and I attach it to the bottom of my push blocks.


----------



## scottdaddy

They work great!


----------

